# 2 World Class Snorkelers



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

As I pulled the boat up to the beach behind Helen Back in Navarre, so I could get something to eat at Stinky's Fish camp. I noticed two young guys getting ready to do some snorkeling. I asked "Hey" have you been over to any of the four new reefs on the other side of the sound yet or the two new ones right of the beach? 

As the one fella yells back to me "No" they won't let you spear fish there as he disappeared into four foot of water with his three foot spear gun.

Just thought I'd share a good laugh with ya.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow some people's kids........


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Whats so funny about that other then the fact there is only ONE snorkeling reef open right now?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering about those reefs. I know they are supposed to put one in the sound at Navarre. Is that it on the east side of the bridge kind of across from Juana's ? Where the 4 posts are sticking up.
That's a pretty good ways out there. I once tried to swim after a float that got away from one of my kids in that area and barely made it back. That current is strong.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

In my defense we were hoping to actually get out into the 10-15 foot water but holy crap was the visibilty bad that day. I sure felt silly launching from that spot but with Florida's ridiculous laws on spearfishing and not really knowing anyone with a boat just yet you gotta start somewhere. We ended up going off the beach from the gulf side but getting destroyed by jellyfish so we called it a day. I ended up leaving the beach with a huge scrape down my chest from where the gun slipped while i charged it and then gave some people a good laugh walking back from the beach. I am glad we gave somebody a good laugh that day and lord knows it wont be the last time either.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

welldoya said:


> I was wondering about those reefs. I know they are supposed to put one in the sound at Navarre. Is that it on the east side of the bridge kind of across from Juana's ? Where the 4 posts are sticking up.
> That's a pretty good ways out there. I once tried to swim after a float that got away from one of my kids in that area and barely made it back. That current is strong.


Yeah thats the further one i think the site says in about 20' of water. You really have to time your dives with the tide of the sound otherwise your gonna be in for one hell of a swim.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*I think*



JD7.62 said:


> Whats so funny about that other then the fact there is only ONE snorkeling reef open right now?


 I think he was pointing out a 3 foot spear in 4 foot of water! you do what you have to do !:thumbup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

submariner said:


> I think he was pointing out a 3 foot spear in 4 foot of water! you do what you have to do !:thumbup:


Yep:thumbsup:


----------

